# Modem 56k da livecd

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti.

Il mio problema è questo: ho un ASUS A4B00KA con Athlon AMD 64 Mobile ed ho questo modem integrato a 56k:

AC97 SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP

Quello che voglio sapere è: riesco a configurare il mio modem dal livecd Gentoo 2006.0 per poi cominciare a installare il sistema con stage 1?

Se sì, come si può fare?

Nel manuale si spiega solo come configurare una scheda ethernet, ma io non posso utilizzarla, l'unico modo per collegarmi a internet è il modem a 56k.

P.S.: Ho trovato su internet uno che ha configuarato questo modem con un driver trovato qui, ma temo l'abbia fatto a sistema già istallato...(lui usava Slackware e questo è il sito). Può essere utile?

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Da quel che ho visto dalla pagina di freshmeat sono driver (del Kernel).

Perciò ci vogliono i sorgenti del kernel (o perlomeno gli header) ... e nel live CD nn ci sono...

Quindi penso che nn c'è soluzione .

----------

## Kernel78

 :Shocked: 

Installare gentoo scaricando i pacchetti con un 56k potrebbe richiedere più tempo per il download cheper la compilazione ... a meno che non ti accontenti di una installazione molto essenziale   :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

in effetti l'iniziativa e' lodevole ma un 56k per gentoo non credo che sia il massino... Chi ha pane non ha denti e chi ha denti non ha pane purtroppo  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Quello che voglio sapere è: riesco a configurare il mio modem dal livecd Gentoo 2006.0 per poi cominciare a installare il sistema con stage 1?

 

Perché voler installare da stage1 a tutti i costi?

Io consiglierei uno stage3, ricomili il kernel con il modulo che ti serve, poi installi il ppp e cosí puoi anche collegarti via modem per fare tutto il resto (compreso l'emerge -e world, che rende il sistema come se fosse installato da stage1).

----------

## canduc17

Sì, so che potrei fare il tutto con uno stage 3 e che ci metto un botto a scaricare i pacchetti...Volevo solo sapere se era possibile configurare e utilizzare sto modem da livecd...

----------

